# Geletin: Powdered vs. Sheet



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

It has been a while since I've worked with geletin so please forgive the basic question. I have a boxes of sheet geletin, and almost every formula I have calls for powdered, and gives tsp. measurements. How do I translate. Am I right in thinking by weight they are the same? The sheets seem so light as to be hard to weigh. Should I grind them down to a powder. 

Thanks.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

get yourself a digital scale and measure by weight. 

no need to grind up the sheets.

What 'ca maken?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

one sheet=one tsp powdered.

if your recipes calls for weight . weigh the sheets on a digital scale. 


*there are different strengths in sheet gelatin, but i have yet to enounter a problem.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

there are several strenght's of sheet gelatin the blue box is strong then you get into silver and paltinum ,and i think bronze ,what are you making and how tight dose it need to be?you can always add more .


----------

